
 Marissa Mayer promoted to OC, focus on Location Based Services - pchristensen
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/10/marissa-mayer-promoted-to-oc-focus-on-location-based-services.html
======
kenjackson
"Marissa Mayer, VP of Search Products and User Experience, has been promoted
to Google's Operating Committee, and will now focus on Location Based
Services. "

Maybe it's just me, but that doesn't sound like a promotion...

~~~
wmf
It's certainly a promotion for LBS. I thought Mayer was already one step below
the triumvirate, but maybe that wasn't right.

